# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Tìm cách reset em Mitsubishi FR-E540-3.7K mong cao thủ giúp đỡ

## Mãi Chờ

em đặt thông số như sau : p79=1; P30=1 ;p75=1 ;P77=2 RỒI NHƯNG VẪN KHÔNG TÀI NÀO RESET được , các bác có cách nào giúp em với thank

----------


## ahdvip

Chừng này em thấy đủ rồi mà nhỉ, quay cái clip coi chơi đi anh. ^^

----------


## Ga con

Reset cái gì thế bác.

Cơ bản con này điện 3 pha 380V. Không biết bác cấp điện bao nhiêu, có chỉnh về nguồn 220V chưa (nếu dùng 220V, em không rành).

Thanks.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

mình cấp nguồn 1 pha vẫn lên không báo lỗ gì

----------


## Mãi Chờ

cụ Ga con có cách nào không

----------


## Ga con

Em đang lười vọc.
Mà như hỏi ở trên, em không hiểu bác reset cái gì nữa, hic.

Thanks.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## CNC FANUC

Thì chắc là bác ấy muốn reset lỗi hoặc parameter hoặc firmware chẳng hạn

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Em đang lười vọc.
> Mà như hỏi ở trên, em không hiểu bác reset cái gì nữa, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9BHMigJSgg đây bác họ cũng dùng điện 1 pha để chạy đây

----------


## Luyến

> em đặt thông số như sau : p79=1; P30=1 ;p75=1 ;P77=2 RỒI NHƯNG VẪN KHÔNG TÀI NÀO RESET được , các bác có cách nào giúp em với thank


bác làm đúng như cái video clip đó là được mà. nhưng trước khi cài mấy giá trị đó thì bác phải tháo dây STF,STR ra ko được nối với SD

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> bác làm đúng như cái video clip đó là được mà. nhưng trước khi cài mấy giá trị đó thì bác phải tháo dây STF,STR ra ko được nối với SD


em cũng thử tháo hết rồi mà không được mới ức chứ , em dò từng parameter cho về factory setting cũng không reset dc, mà cũng không cho motor chạY được chả nhẽ bó tay

----------


## CNC FANUC

Mà nghĩa là bác muốn cho bộ này chạy với điện 1 pha

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Mà nghĩa là bác muốn cho bộ này chạy với điện 1 pha


không em lười đấu nguồn 3 pha thôi

----------


## Luyến

> em cũng thử tháo hết rồi mà không được mới ức chứ , em dò từng parameter cho về factory setting cũng không reset dc, mà cũng không cho motor chạY được chả nhẽ bó tay


trên màn hình Biến tần của bác chủ hiển thị như thế nào? bác chủ cho em xin 5k hình ảnh. bác chủ phải bảo đảm là màn hình không có chữ run và ext thì mới allclear được nhé.

em chỉ chém gió thôi còn em cài dòng BT này cũng vẫn bị nóng spinde và chưa chạy được chế độ Multi-speed  :Wink:

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> trên màn hình Biến tần của bác chủ hiển thị như thế nào? bác chủ cho em xin 5k hình ảnh. bác chủ phải bảo đảm là màn hình không có chữ run và ext thì mới allclear được nhé.
> 
> em chỉ chém gió thôi còn em cài dòng BT này cũng vẫn bị nóng spinde và chưa chạy được chế độ Multi-speed


dạ báo cáo nó còn chưa một lần hiện chữ run nữa, set p79 thì nó chuyển từ Ext > PU rồi còn gì

----------


## Ga con

Em chán bác quá.
- Cái video bác link con biến tần đó là E520, dòng dùng điện 220V, tất nhiên nó chạy được với điện 1 pha. Con của bác là E540, chạy điện 380V 3pha, dùng 1 phase e chưa xài dòng E này nhưng đối với dòng khác như A540, Yas 313, Altivar 71 ... cần phải cấp nguồn điều khiển riêng 220, set lại chọn nó mới chạy với nguồn 220V, không thì nó alarm thấp áp, dòng khác thì nó báo mất pha... tùm lum.

- Bao nhiêu người comment giúp bác mà không hề thấy 1 cái thông tin gì có ích cho người comment. Chả có 1 cái hình hay thông tin gì. Xin lỗi chứ e éo hiểu được cái của bác nó bị cái gì, alarm cái gì, và bác muốn reset cái quái gì.

Thôi em không quậy thớt bác nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

em chạy được con FR-E540-3.7K rồi nhé. mấy hôm bận quá nên nhờ chuyên gia , cũng chưa kịp học mót ngề thank các bác

----------


## cuong

vậy cuối cùng bị lỗi gì ạ. em cũng bị lỗi này

----------


## Vanhiep96

Dòng E theo em nhớ không nhầm là chạy 220v ok
Bác cho xin tý hình ảnh về lỗi như thế nào ạ

----------

